
TrojanNet – a simple yet effective attack on machine learning models - URfejk
https://portswigger.net/daily-swig/trojannet-a-simple-yet-effective-attack-on-machine-learning-models
======
Pick-A-Hill2019
One of the biggest hurdles (based on the submitted aricle) is - How do we
verify Dark-Net search engines. This is an ongoing problem that the aricle
doesn't touch on.

